

Hoare: A Half-Century of Computing - __Rahul
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/news/features/hoare-080411.aspx

======
tuukkah
_But I have now discovered a way of getting the three major traditions in the
exploration of the theory of programming under the same umbrella. It’s so
simple I can tell people in 20 minutes what it’s all about._

Anyone have a link to an exposition?

~~~
tuukkah
Finally found this from last month, but I don't think people will understand
in 20 minutes:

 _An Algebra for Program Designs_ [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/redmond/events/sssev2...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/redmond/events/sssev2011/slides/tony_2.pptx)

~~~
pasbesoin
For the PowerPoint avoidant (including myself):

[http://docs.google.com/gview?url=http%3A%2F%2Fresearch.micro...](http://docs.google.com/gview?url=http%3A%2F%2Fresearch.microsoft.com%2Fen-
us%2Fum%2Fredmond%2Fevents%2Fsssev2011%2Fslides%2Ftony_2.pptx)

------
jdp23
I was lucky enough to do some work with Tony when I was at Microsoft Research.
As well as being brilliant, he's a gentleman in the best sense of the word --
and continues to remain open to new ideas. I sure hope I'm like him when I
grow up!

